# Illustrate December



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i'd love to see some photographs illustrating 'December'. here's a poem to kickstart your thoughts.

*December*

For some it is cold, 
with snow piling outside windows,
barren branches swinging
to scratch bruised skies.

For some it is hot,
Summer sunbathing, picnics
on white sandy beaches,
in heat hidden shadows.

So which is for you, sleigh riding,
gator gliding, neon nirvana,
or fireside flames
licking December walls?

_Karen Sweet_

rosesm


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

to help...










December for kiwis is Summertime. Sandy beaches, picnics, swimming (or dipping the toes), sunbathing, bbqs, breakfasting Outside, weeding the garden from Spring's extra growth, counting the flying ducks...

rosesm


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

It sure is beautiful in your neigborhood Koru


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

That is nice Karen. Very pretty. I don't understand the water color though. Shouldn't it be brown like it is here?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Your photo of winter don't look anything like my winters. Beautiful photo.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

another...


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

My December


----------



## slmc (May 21, 2004)

Decmber in the Hill Country. 80° one day and 28° the next.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

it seams that this time of the year we get some of the best sun sets


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

A lonely December evening on the Padre National Seashore.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

This morning's foggy start in the marsh..


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Sort of hard to get to get in the spirit of winter when the temps are nearing 90 degrees.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Snow geese heading south are a sure sign of things to come..


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

let's go said:


> Sort of hard to get to get in the spirit of winter when the temps are nearing 90 degrees.


who mentioned winter? 

December. Anything December. you've lots to choose from, i've not seen any of it before. 

rosesm


----------



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## KappaSig (Jun 20, 2005)

*Just a few*

Full moon one morning and a few others


----------

